# Websites That Seem To Slower Than Usual



## WhatInThe (Mar 15, 2016)

Here are some of the websites I find to load and/or run slow. Mostly news of somekind, I don't use them exclusively but I can't even get their links to work sometimes.

-huffingtonpost.com
-breitbart.com
-tmz.com
-topix.com

I've run website speed tests on sites like gtmetrix or pingdom and they rate them slow because they use a lot of script/s which apparently advertisers use to load & show their ads and/or videos. 

Are there other websites that are slower than most?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 15, 2016)

Huffington post drives me nuts. Slow as molasses.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes. I'm on a forum that's even slower than the horses I bet on.  

I'm losing interest in it and will probably drop out if things don't improve.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2016)

I don't go to any of the big websites since they usually are run by SJWs. I DO use AOL for my main email though, and with all their news bits and videos they can slow down on occasion.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 15, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> I don't go to any of the big websites since they usually are run by SJWs. I DO use AOL for my main email though, and with all their news bits and videos they can slow down on occasion.




Okay ya got me,

SJW
Acronym    Definition
SJW    St John's Wort
SJW    Stanford Jazz Workshop (est. 1972; Stanford, CA)
SJW    Shijiazhuang, China - Shijiazhuang (Airport Code)
SJW    St. Joseph the Worker
SJW    Socialistische Jonge Wacht (Dutch: Socialist Youth Guard; Socialist Workers Party youth organization)
SJW    South Jersey Wheelmen Cycling Club (New Jersey; est. 1979)

SJW acronym for what?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Okay ya got me,
> 
> SJW
> Acronym    Definition
> ...




LOL - remember that little talk we had about buzzwords? Welcome to MY world. 

SJW = Social Justice Warriors


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 15, 2016)

As Robin Williams pointed out.   Seeing as how the VP is such a VIP, shouldn't we keep the PC on the QT? 'Cause if it leaks to the VC he could end up MIA, and then we'd all be put on KP.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 15, 2016)

Slow response....providing your ISP is giving you your proper download/upload speed....is often due to "clutter" in your PC's registry, or excessive numbers of ads on the site you are trying to visit.  You can get rid of the ads by downloading and installing the Free copy of ABP (Ad Block Plus)...if a given site detects that ad blocker and refuses to continue, that site is probably little more than spam.  If you haven't ever cleaned the Clutter off your system, there are several good, and Free, programs available...I Have used both Wise Registry Cleaner, and CCleaner (Crap Cleaner) with good results...anymore, I prefer CCleaner.  About the Only downside I've experienced is the need to retype a user ID when going to a site after running CCleaner....no big deal.  You can find these, and many other good and Free programs on sites like CNET.com, of FileHippo.com.


----------



## Mike (Mar 16, 2016)

I found that a lot of slowness on my machine
was caused by Adbock Plus, it had stopped
working properly in Mozilla.

After installing uBlock, the speed is back up
to normal and no Ads.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 16, 2016)

Mike said:


> I found that a lot of slowness on my machine
> was caused by Adbock Plus, it had stopped
> working properly in Mozilla.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip on UBlock.  I may try it.  ABP works great on Chrome, but I, too noticed some issues while trying to use Mozilla Firefox, and ABP isn't slated to be ready for W10 Edge until April.  Are you on W10, and have you tried UBlock on W10 Edge?


----------



## Mike (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi Don, I only use Mozilla Firefox an yes I am on Windows 10,
Edge only pops up when I click a link in a site, or a programme
wants to take me to their site, in these cases there are no ads.

Mike.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 16, 2016)

Mike said:


> Hi Don, I only use Mozilla Firefox an yes I am on Windows 10,
> Edge only pops up when I click a link in a site, or a programme
> wants to take me to their site, in these cases there are no ads.
> 
> Mike.



I put Ublock on Firefox earlier today....per your suggestion...and it seems to work great.  So I will use ABP on Chrome, Ublock on Firefox, and will wait for someone to release a blocker for Edge.  One way or another I am happy to find ways around these constant nuisance ads that do nothing but slow down the PC.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Mike (Mar 17, 2016)

Don M. said:


> So I will use ABP on Chrome, Ublock on Firefox, and will wait for someone to release a blocker for Edge.



After doing some reading I see that last year Microsoft announced
that ABP would soon be an extension for chrome.
They missed the November update and the announcement has gone
from the net, so as it is now March, perhaps it is available for Edge.
Chrome and Edge are fairly similar in construction I believe.

Ubloc is getting ambitious and going Global to cover any reach engine/
browser.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 17, 2016)

Don M. said:


> I put Ublock on Firefox earlier today....per your suggestion...and it seems to work great.  So I will use ABP on Chrome, Ublock on Firefox, and will wait for someone to release a blocker for Edge.  One way or another I am happy to find ways around these constant nuisance ads that do nothing but slow down the PC.  Thanks for the tip.


 
I have not been having any problems with ABP on FireFox and Win7...


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 17, 2016)

One of the websites that slowed down and puzzled me is thedailybeast and that's after they halted user comments. You would figure will no one actually being able to put anything on the site via comments would keep it running fast.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 17, 2016)

I use Google Chrome as my primary browser, and have had ABP on it for at least 3 years, with little or no problems.  I just looked and ABP has blocked over 875,000 ads during that time.  I've noticed some sites on Firefox demanding that I turn of the Ad Blocker before I can proceed.  Since I put UBlock on Firefox yesterday, I went to a couple of these sites on Firefox, and was able to get right in...with no mention of the ad blocker.  So...that seems to be a real positive.  I continue to use Edge occasionally, and am waiting for an ad blocker to be released for it.  

I am becoming more and more a fan of W10, and when Edge can block ads, I will probably assign it as my primary browser.


----------

